# Stressed Opera Singers Turn to Drugs



## D Minor (Dec 8, 2007)

I’ve found this article (published in 2007), and I’d like to have your opinion about it:


Stripping away opera's glamour, singers are increasingly speaking out about a more sordid side of their world - increased drug and alcohol use sparked by relentless pressure to perform often and well.

Most performers continue to avoid the pitfalls of substance abuse and no figures exist documenting the extent of such behavior. But insiders agree that heightened competition, unyielding sponsor demands and the weight of stardom are leading to excesses that invite comparisons of opera to sports tarnished by doping scandals.

Some attempts to stay on top are relatively harmless, like popping a beta blocker to soothe the butterflies before stepping on stage. But others are more alarming.

Singers often overuse steroids in the form of cortisone to control inflamed vocal cords _ sometimes in amounts that can permanently impair their abilities, say performers and their doctors. Others drink too much. Still others snort cocaine, according to insiders.

Inability to cope sometimes turns into tragedy - as in the case of American tenor Jerry Hadley, who killed himself last month after what friends said was a prolonged bout of depression and reported financial and drinking problems.


----------



## tutto (Apr 11, 2007)

if you wanna get down, down on the ground...

conductors are cocainomans


----------



## Gladiator (Dec 4, 2007)

tutto said:


> if you wanna get down, down on the ground...
> 
> conductors are cocainomans


Really? Conductors are not performing under the same amount of stress.


----------



## tutto (Apr 11, 2007)

yes, when you take it, bye-bye stress


----------

